# Teichfolie kleben?



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2007)

Hi.

Kann man Teichfolie mit *Silikon* kleben? Hält das oder brauche ich da speziellen Folienkleber?


Hab nämlich noch ein kaputtes Regenfaß, was im Boden einen Sprung hat. Da dachte ich mir ich klebe es, da es mir zu schade zum wegwerfen ist. Es ist so ein grünes Kunststofffaß (eckig).


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Hallo Mirko,

was willst du denn jetzt kleben  

Für PVC Teichfolie gibt es ein Quellschweißmittel.

Das Regenfass wirst du wol nicht retten können.

Das Silikon kenne ich nicht;- wirst du aber wohl auch vergessen können.

Das hält nicht


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Also, das Fass hat im Boden einen Sprung. Jetzt wollte ich den Boden bzw. den Sprung mit Teichfolie überkleben.

Aquarien (u.a. mehrere 1000 Liter) werden doch auch mit Silikonkleber geklebt und das hält auch. Der Silikonkleber klebt doch auch Kunststoffe.


----------



## Seerose (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Hallo Mirko!

Versuch es doch einmal mit Innotec. Das ist zwar relativ teuer (eine Kartusche ca. 18 Euro (auch im eb..), aber dick angewendet dichtet es zuverlässig ab. Ist frostsicher, wasserdicht und speziell für den Schwimmbadbau etc. konzipiert. Es verklebt nahezu alle Materialien miteinander und es hat die Eigenschaft wie Silikon, nämlich dass es ..... leider fällt mir jetzt im Moment das treffende Wort nicht ein. Es liegt mir auf den Tasten, aber .... nein, nichts zu machen. Naja, es ist halt gummiartig und dehnbar.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Hallo Mirko

Wenn du das Fass kleben willst kann ich auch nur Innotec empfehlen.
Aber mal im Ernst diese Regentonnen bekommst du doch nachgeschmissen im Baumarkt.
Da haste dann fürs selbe Geld was Neues.
Und notdürftig mit Silikon kleben hält auch nur von 12 bis Mittag. 

@Sabine
Wie wäre es mit elastisch? 
Das Wort was dir nicht einfällt 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Hi,

wir haben mal eine Regentonne mit diesem silbrigen Gewebeklebeband (innen und außen) geklebt. Das hielt jahrelang.... evtl. liegt bei Euch noch irgendwo ne Rolle davon rum?!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Teichfolienkleber hält!
Und das ewig!
Ich habe es auch so gemacht!

Gruss Kevinacecombat


----------



## HolgerSL (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie kleben?*

Wenn die Tonne aus PC ist, kannste die mit Folienkleber kleben. Ist die aus PE, läßt sich diese nur schlecht oder gar nicht kleben. Silikon hält nicht.


----------

